# Halloween M&T in Los Angeles?



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

I might be interested depending on a more specific location (I'm in the Valley) and duration. I've never corpsed but am interested in learning the technique.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd like to be there and meet with you, Hirez, but I won't be able to. Would be interesting after seeing your display.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Depending on the time and place, I would go with one other person. We are in The OC. But could go to LA or SD


----------

